# Suddenly pee on bed



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I put Pudding on my bed tonite as usual before I go to sleep. Then I noticed that he peed on the bed!! I don't understand why he would suddenly do this. He's never peed on the bed before, except one time after he came back from the vet after an allergic reaction to shots. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I usually tell him to go pee before bed but sometimes he won't go. I didn't do that today, I was about to when I noticed that he already peed (a lot...) on the bed.

What happened???? Do your babies suddenly just seem to forget what they've been taught? Pudding's been doing a lot that lately, won't sit, runs around like crazy... etc etc... He's 5 months old, going on 6 months now.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Angela,

Sorry I have been gone a number of days and just saw this. I know that my Teddy peed on my bed once and after I figured out why I laughed. I have a really bad hand that hurts when I do things like change my sheets....so when my daughter is around to help I ask her to. Well, Teddy was about 5 or 6 months also and he always slept on my bed. So, my daughter started helping and I was on one side and she was on the other and Teddy jumped up and looked my daughter in the eye and peed on the middle of the bed....I knew immediately that he was telling her that this was his bed. I of course had to correct him, but I did know why he did it. He had never had an accident anywhere let alone the bed we both sleep in. 

He was just so territorial of his bed....poor little boy thought she was moving in on his territory. Could this have been a problem with your little one?


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL that's so funny!! Cute little guy!








But I don't think that's the case for me because I was alone with Pudding. However, I think I figured out what happened. 

I usually put him on the bed and then I get on the bed and go to sleep. However, I messed up that day and put him on the bed and then went off to the bathroom then came out and started clean things up a bit around the room. I think he was just trying to get my attention because I usually give him a big kiss and a treat when he pees in the right spot..


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

They are fun to figure out aren't they. Sounds like you are on the right track.


----------

